# Fashion Graduate looking for work in Bangkok



## misssarahburns

Hey,

I am looking to move to Bangkok in August.

I have a degree in fashion and am looking for work however is there anything available to me apart from teaching english? I know there are alot of shopping malls in Bangkok so would be interest in working in one of the big stores. Could anyone provide me with a list of the high street stores that are there? Or any ideas for fashion related jobs whilst i am there

Thanks!

Sarah


----------



## cnx_bruce

misssarahburns said:


> Could anyone provide me with a list of the high street stores that are there? Or any ideas for fashion related jobs whilst i am there


Sarah, teaching is your best bet. Thousands of westerners are wanting to work in Thailand so very competitive for the relatively few positions for which westerners may apply. Salaries for most of these roles are also very low by western standards. Any online Thailand forum features letters like yours every single week and the advice given will be mostly the same. Emailing the fashion shops will (I can almost guarantee) generate '0' responses. Sorry I can't be more positive but that's just the way it is. Read some of the discussion threads and use Google to do further research, then come over and have a look around. Good luck in your quest


----------



## joseph44

The only that pops up at the moment is: Raffles Institute of Design along Silom in Bangkok. 
Teach about fashion in English. 
Chances are almost nill, but hey, if you don't try. 

Raffles International College Thailand


----------



## marc1963

misssarahburns said:


> Hey,
> 
> I am looking to move to Bangkok in August.
> 
> I have a degree in fashion and am looking for work however is there anything available to me apart from teaching english? I know there are alot of shopping malls in Bangkok so would be interest in working in one of the big stores. Could anyone provide me with a list of the high street stores that are there? Or any ideas for fashion related jobs whilst i am there
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sarah


Hi Sarah

I have a garment factory in Laos. Somethimes looking for dree lance designers.
Can be interesting.

Marc


----------



## Donprestige

marc1963 said:


> Hi Sarah
> 
> I have a garment factory in Laos. Somethimes looking for dree lance designers.
> Can be interesting.
> 
> Marc


If you are genuinely looking for Free Lance designers Marc then my girlfriend is a Thai National living in Bangkok. She used to work on tv and at fashion shows but over the last year has been working towards getting her own label started up.

I'm obviously biased but she is very good and has won some design awards at shows.

Let me know if your serious?


----------

